# Cremation ash jewelry



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you have a photo of the bead that you can post? This is very beautiful and unique!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Here is a photo. The swirls are Hazel's ashes. I love it, it even seems to stay warm which is oddly soothing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a special piece with great beauty


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very beautiful, a very special way to always keep Hazel close to your heart.


----------

